# Do You Feel Prepared? Share Your Feeling



## hansel (Oct 15, 2009)

As the day is approaching if feel so anxious. For this is my third times, I don't know what to expect any more. I just hope that my drive to study stays up for the remaining 7 days and that I have a clear head the day of the exam.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## vhmehta (Oct 15, 2009)

hansel said:


> As the day is approaching if feel so anxious. For this is my third times, I don't know what to expect any more. I just hope that my drive to study stays up for the remaining 7 days and that I have a clear head the day of the exam.Good luck to everyone!


Yes... It looks I am all saturated! My brains are exploding! This will be my second trial!

I am kind of weak on bridges... Hope that there will be very few questions on bridge!

I hope we all make it through! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ryan O. (Oct 15, 2009)

I feel the same way, no matter how much I study I feel like I should know more. Hopefully I will be able to keep studying and think quickly on exam day. This will be my first (and hopefully last) time sitting for the PE. Good luck to all.


----------



## DAVE9999 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ryan O. said:


> I feel the same way, no matter how much I study I feel like I should know more. Hopefully I will be able to keep studying and think quickly on exam day. This will be my first (and hopefully last) time sitting for the PE. Good luck to all.


First time taking the SEI and II next week, I feel like i need to do a lot this weekend but since I never took the exams i can't really tell if i'm ready.

I will work at one subject (timber for example) and feel good about it but then after a couple weeks I am not as quick at it, so I need to do some reviewing.


----------

